
Facebook reportedly disables account of attorney Mark S. Zuckerberg - ssclafani
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/facebook-disables-account-of-attorney-named-mark-zuckerberg.html
======
blahedo
As draconian as it seems, there was great wisdom in the decision by the Screen
Actors Guild that no two members can go by the same name professionally---you
can't even use your own legal name if someone else has already taken it. The
policy totally prevents snafus like this.

It makes me glad I have a (nearly) unique name; although I'm likely to see a
variant of this problem as I'm moving to a town (in Virginia) named Farmville
---est'd 1798. _sigh_

~~~
Pahalial
Well, yes, that makes sense for a membership association like the Screen
Actors Guild. Unfortunately, if Facebook wants to retain its real-name-only
cachet, it simply can't afford to have too many stories like this pop up.

This story is particularly worrisome when you consider the amount of ID-
verification that this account must have had on file after he already faxed
them 3 pieces. What does it take to proof yourself from peremptory
nullification if a driver's license, birth certificate _and_ bar association
license don't cut it?

------
prayag
Here's the problem with trying to establish real identities over the Internet-
its very hard. Quora has had this problem, and so has Facebook.

I can't believe websites still think its a good idea to associate a name with
an account rather than just a handle.

~~~
RyanKearney
I use my real name as my username because I'm bad at coming up with new
names/aliases/whatever.

------
ksolanki
Facebook or no Facebook, anyone thinks this story would turn out good for Mark
S. Zuckerberg? Free publicity everywhere?

~~~
meric
Facebook, too.

------
phlux
If you were to look up my name on facebook I am apparently some super hot
blonde female.

------
mattdeboard
I hope he gets his Facebook page back and shuts down his business site:
<http://www.zucklaw.com/>

Or at least, take down the auto-playing flash movie of him popping up and
talking a la Princess Leia's hologram in Star Wars. Only reason I even looked
is because we're in the same city.

------
Apocryphon
The headline reminded me of this similarly tragic tale: <http://goo.gl/3r5VC>

